# Purchasing heartworm prevention through online - Vet dinied



## ancientman (Nov 5, 2015)

Recently I was running out heartworm pill so I tried to order interceptor using online pet med website. However, they requires to contact my vet and my vet's office is about 30 miles far from where I live. So, I gave my vet's phone number.

My vet has only heartgard and their price is extremely overpriced though.

I have not visited vet since dhpp/rabid/puppy test exam on December and they are continuing disapprove me to buy heartworm vaccine online.

They said I have to take heartworm test but I am 100% sure my dog does not have single bite of mosquito and perfectly healthy. Also, my dog already took all test about 6 months ago.

I do not want to drive there and spending $100 for unnecessary test and they probably would try to sell their expensive heartgard which I don't want hear.

Has anyone encounter any problem buying heartworm vaccine online because of greedy vet?

Is there any way to work around except throwing money to greedy vet?


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Isn't that annoying? :angry: I just realized how much my vets are overcharging for meds and I decided I'm going to start ordering from Drs. Foster & Smith from now on. I think it's ridiculous your vet is charging you for a heartworm test when you're an established client, but it's probably cheaper to just do the test and then order the meds online. I know everyone has to make a living, but sheesh, some vets really rip you off.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I do not think that any Vet would allow a dog who is not on year round heartworm meds to have the pills before testing as the meds can be dangerous in dogs who have the disease. I believe that is standard practice. However after the testing has been done, they should not prevent you from purchasing elsewhere for a lower cost.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I agree with TinyPoodles that allowing you to give heartworm medication without being 100% certain the dog isn't infected is not something a good vet is going to do. Go to the vet and get the heartworm test, make sure your dog will be safe taking what ever kind of HW prevention you want to give obtained from where ever you want to get it after that.

The heart worm meds are anti helminthics, not preventive vaccines. If you treat an infected dog unknowingly with preventives you will likely have a very sick dog on your hands. Once you get the test result as negative as long as you give preventive meds continuously you won't need to test again.


----------



## seminolewind (Mar 11, 2016)

You can get them without scripts at a good price comparable to drs. foster and smith. It's an Australian website called "megapetstore" I'll check the name.


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 3, 2016)

As I understand it, heartworm "preventives" aren't really. You give them monthly to kill off any heartworm larvae that the dog has accumulated the previous month. If your dog has not been treated in more than a month, you really do need a blood test to make sure that your dog has not been infected in that time before you start them on meds. If you don't, the heartworm meds may kill more mature larvae, larger in size, or already in the heart, and that could kill your dog. It's not worth the risk.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

The way I understood the post was that the OP had been continually using heartworm medication but had just run out. If it's been 6 months, your dog needs to be tested.


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

My vet requires an annual heartworm test anyway, even if the dog is on the meds year round. We are in FL, so year round heartworm meds are the norm here. Mosquitos are awful in my area, even with the mosquito abatement program we have! My vet charges $45 for the hearworm test, plus I think it is about $25 for the annual checkup. I have to do the annual visit anyway, since I have petplan, so I just do the hearworm test. Peace of mind for me, anyway. I never miss giving Hans a dose, but it's good to know the meds are working.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

sidewinder said:


> As I understand it, heartworm "preventives" aren't really. You give them monthly to kill off any heartworm larvae that the dog has accumulated the previous month. If your dog has not been treated in more than a month, you really do need a blood test to make sure that your dog has not been infected in that time before you start them on meds. If you don't, the heartworm meds may kill more mature larvae, larger in size, or already in the heart, and that could kill your dog. It's not worth the risk.


You explained what the medications do much more clearly than I did. Yes, ivermectin is an antihelminthic chemotherapy agent. It kills juveniles before they cause problems. By having your dog on continuous medication you don't allow them to grow, but kill them when they are very young.


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

If your dog has been on heartworm prevention continuously, then you shouldn't need another test. But if she hasn't, then I agree pretty much any vet will want you to do the test. It might be different if heartworm isn't common where you live, I guess.

It sounds like you're not happy with the vet anyway, though. Is there any way you can just switch? Or is this the only vet in your area?


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Our vet requires an annual test, too.


----------



## maryann0312 (Apr 7, 2016)

For the same reasons as you, I've been using petbucket for years. they carry both interceptors and heartgard. I use heartgard and nexgard combination to protect my pups! (Cheap flea, tick treatments, heart & intestinal worming dogs & cats)


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Look for an online vet!
Eric


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

Does Petbucket require a prescription from your vet?


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

Up until a few years ago you could get heart worm meds from Canada without a prescription. Of course your vet wants to run bloodwork, but after they are required by law to give you a copy of your prescription. I order from Northwest Pharmacy in Canada. I order generic and save a over 75% off U.S. prices. I think Australia you can still get heart meds without a prescription.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

West U said:


> Up until a few years ago you could get heart worm meds from Canada without a prescription. Of course your vet wants to run bloodwork, but after they are required by law to give you a copy of your prescription. I order from Northwest Pharmacy in Canada. I order generic and save a over 75% off U.S. prices. I think Australia you can still get heart meds without a prescription.



Yep no prescription here in Aus. Can buy from pet shops, online, no probs. not sure how the price compares as we're usually pricier than elsewhere!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Yeah I know it's annoying but legally your vet has to do at least an annual exam and test to prescribe heart worm medication. It's really for the safety of your dog if that matters at all. Unfortunately some vets will make it into a money maker visit, and that's were finding a vet you can trust comes into play. Usually when we deny an RX we call the client and let them know why and when they can come in for the exam and test.


----------



## seminolewind (Mar 11, 2016)

The aussie site is good and comparable. Is it Mega pet store? 

You can see from other countries that if they don't require scripts, why do we? Money?


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

I can't speak for other vet offices but my clinic makes absolutely no money off prescriptions called in or written. If you look at it from a business view we actually loose money when dealing with outsourced prescriptions. You have to pay a tech or receptionist the time to handle it, which believe it or not can take anywhere from 5-60 mins depending on the pharmacy, and the office makes absolutely no money in return. In the US it is a law that veterinarians have to offer the option of a written prescription the client can get elsewhere.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> I can't speak for other vet offices but my clinic makes absolutely no money off prescriptions called in or written. If you look at it from a business view we actually loose money when dealing with outsourced prescriptions. You have to pay a tech or receptionist the time to handle it, which believe it or not can take anywhere from 5-60 mins depending on the pharmacy, and the office makes absolutely no money in return. In the US it is a law that veterinarians have to offer the option of a written prescription the client can get elsewhere.



Well then maybe they (not your clinic specifically, but all of them), should be satisfied with matching the price and profit margin of the online places and not tack an extra $50 on for the same darn stuff!


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

zooeysmom said:


> Isn't that annoying? :angry: I just realized how much my vets are overcharging for meds and I decided I'm going to start ordering from Drs. Foster & Smith from now on. I think it's ridiculous your vet is charging you for a heartworm test when you're an established client, but it's probably cheaper to just do the test and then order the meds online. I know everyone has to make a living, but sheesh, some vets really rip you off.


You know, I get a Drs. Foster & Smith catalog from time to time, and I like looking through it. I haven't ordered anything yet, but I would definitely recommend them.


----------



## ancientman (Nov 5, 2015)

maryann0312 said:


> For the same reasons as you, I've been using petbucket for years. they carry both interceptors and heartgard. I use heartgard and nexgard combination to protect my pups! (Cheap flea, tick treatments, heart & intestinal worming dogs & cats)


Thank you. Their price looks too good. Is this legitimate website?
They are cheaper than the most US retailer even includes international free shipping and require no prescription.


----------

